# peanuts ??



## prbono (Dec 1, 2002)

does anybody get sick from peanuts or peanut oil stuffi get sick sometimes but i dont know it its that or something else


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

prbono,If you have food allergy or sensitivity to peanuts you will get sick from peanut products.You could confirm your observation by staying strictly away from peanuts and peanut products, and see if you keep getting sick. If so, it's not the peanuts. Then if you find you don't get sick by avoiding peanuts, you could challenge by eating a small amount, and see if that makes you sick. If you get digestive symptoms you may have to wait 2 or 3 days after the challenge to be sure.You'll have to read ingredient labels and ask about the frying oil in restaurants to be sure you're avoiding all peanut products. Luckily for you peanut oil is much easier to avoid than soy oil (usually called vegetable oil), which is what I'm allergic to.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

PS - Peanut is a very common sensitivity/allergy. Also if you get swelling or itching of the tounge or throat, or if you get asthma from eating peanuts, it might be best to have a doctor supervise any peanut challenges you do.This book explains food sensitivity to lay people:FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATIONAND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and EnvironmentalMedicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 You can also get it at the library.







Please keep us posted on how it goes.


----------

